# Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

Hallo,

auf meine Rolle passen laut Internet 100m 30mm Schnur.
Eine andere Angabe sagt 140m 0,25 Schnur. (Diese Angabe habe ich aber nur einmal gefunden)

Ich möchte nun eine 0,15er geflochtene Schnur auf die Rolle packen.
Meistens sind die Schnüre in echt ja auch noch dicker. Das habe ich zumindest gelesen.

Meint ihr es reichen 200m Schnur oder soll ich besser 300m Schnur bestellen?

Besten Dank! #6


----------



## Murcho (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Hi,
da reichen 200m dicke aus! Kannste machen wenn de magst.
Aber ich würde lieber unterfüttern und 100m raufmachen. dann hast du noch Schnur als Ersatz. geh vieleicht einfach zum angelladen kauf ne Kleinigkeit und lasse dir die 200m teilen.

Grüße Murcho


----------



## Knispel (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

lass dir mal von einem dieser alten Knacker helfen und gebe einfach in folgenden Link dieser schweizer Seite deine Zahlenwerte ein und oh Wunder - dir ist geholfen :
http://www.haken.ch/linecap
so mache ich das ....


----------



## antonio (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

kommt drauf an welche geflochtene das ist.
wenn du den realen durchmesser weißt kannst du es so einigermaßen ausrechnen.
bei ner 0,15er herstellerangabe könnte die schnur zwischen 0,22 und 0,28 liegen.
welche schnur ist es denn?

antonio


----------



## antonio (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



Knispel schrieb:


> lass dir mal von einem dieser alten Knacker helfen und gebe einfach in folgenden Link dieser schweizer Seite deine Zahlenwerte ein und oh Wunder - dir ist geholfen :
> http://www.haken.ch/linecap
> so mache ich das ....



nützt ihm aber nur wenn er den realen durchmesser hat.

antonio


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Es wird die Power Pro in 0,15mm / 15LB.
Gruß Robert


----------



## giorgio2111 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Hallo,

100m 0,30 entsprechen 140m 0,25, von daher stimmen beide Angaben. Kannst Du auch mit dem Link von Knispel überprüfen.

Die 0,15er PowerPro ist real wohl ca. 0,25mm dick (Guckst Du hier). Demnach passen auf Deine Rolle theoretisch 140m, in der Praxis eher noch ein bischen weniger.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Alles klar,
vielen Dnak an alle.
Dann weiß ich da schonmal Bescheid.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



ro-jog-rr schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> vielen Dnak an alle.
> Dann weiß ich da schonmal Bescheid.


 


Noch eine kleine Anmerkung:

Dir nutzt keine 8 KG- Schnur etwas, wenn deine Rollenbremse nur z.B. 4 KG schafft. :m


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Anmerkung:
> 
> Dir nutzt keine 8 KG- Schnur etwas, wenn deine Rollenbremse nur z.B. 4 KG schafft. :m




Das ist eine interessante Anmerkung.
Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht |supergri
Die Rolle um die es geht ist eine kleine Baitcaster von DAM Calyber.
Kann man in etwa sagen wie viel so eine Rollenbremse überhaupt hält?

Ich hatte auch irgendwo gelesen, dass man die Schnur lieber ein wenig dicker wählen soll, wenn sie mal irgendwo an Steinen oder Muscheln entlang scheuert.....


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



giorgio2111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 100m 0,30 entsprechen 140m 0,25, von daher stimmen beide Angaben. Kannst Du auch mit dem Link von Knispel überprüfen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Guido,
dann käme ich ja auch schon mit einer 150 Yard Spule aus,
oder wäre das zu knapp?


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



ro-jog-rr schrieb:


> Das ist eine interessante Anmerkung.
> Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht |supergri
> Die Rolle um die es geht ist eine kleine Baitcaster von DAM Calyber.
> Kann man in etwa sagen wie viel so eine Rollenbremse überhaupt hält?
> ...





Der Gedankengang ist ja auch nicht so falsch.
Nur: Es scheuern ja auch nur max. die ersten 2-3m Schnur auf dem Boden. Da wird ein Monovorfach vermutlich mehr
helfen als eine dicke Geflochtene als Hauptschnur.:m

Was deine Rollenbremse angelangt,so kann ich auch nur schätzen:
In dieser Preislage wären 3-4 KG schon sehr gut.


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Der Gedankengang ist ja auch nicht so falsch.
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,
das ist aber nicht viel ;+
Das heißt ja quasi, dass eine deutlich stärkere Schnur mir gar nicht viel bringt oder?
Dann müsste ja schon die 8LB Schnur mit 5kg Tragkraft reichen und einem Durchmesser von 0,1 oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Oder wäre ein Mittelweg der bessere Weg?

Warum fischen denn hier so viele so dicke Schnüre?

Edit: Jetzt habe ich mir vor zwei Wochen alles gekauft um Stahlvorfächer selber zu bauen und mein Stahlvorfach hält nun 9kg. Dann kann ich das ja fast mit in die Tonne werfen oder? Naja nicht wegwerfen  Aber wirklich brauchbar ist es dann ja nicht. Was nützt mir ein Vorfach mit 9kg wenn ich demnächst vielleicht eine Schnur habe ich nur 2/3 davon hält.

Oder kann ich zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach einen Schwachpunkt zwischensetzen, der im Fall der Fälle reißt? Hättest du da eine Idee?


----------



## giorgio2111 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



> Hallo Guido,
> dann käme ich ja auch schon mit einer 150 Yard Spule aus,
> oder wäre das zu knapp?


150 Yard sind ja ca. 137m, das passt doch ganz gut.


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



giorgio2111 schrieb:


> 150 Yard sind ja ca. 137m, das passt doch ganz gut.



Ja okay 

Eigentlich wollte ich eine 300 Yard Spule bestellen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, aber wenn die kleine Spule reicht nehme ich die natürlich.

Jetzt bin ich mir nur wieder was unsicher mit der Schnurdicke....

Laut dem Anglerpraxis Test hält die 8LB in 0,1mm folgendes aus:
Power Pro 8Lbs
   Maße:0,26x0,14
   Tragkraft no-knot 6,5-7,5kg
   Tragkraft Knoten 4kg

Demnach würde die Schnur ja bald für mich reichen oder täusche ich mich da?

Ich wollte eine 0,15er kaufen mit über 10kg Tragkraft.

Oh man #q

Ich fische hauptsächlich auf Barsch und Zander, aber es können halt auch öfters Hechte über der Metermarke einsteigen.

;+


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Servus,

mit Baitcastern kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber mit der PowerPro.

Die 13er ist gut - wenn man nicht gerade mit Steinen usw. in Kontakt kommt. Zum Hechtangeln mit Jerks usw. würde ich aber die 0,15er nehmen. 10KG schafft die auch nicht - die Amerikaner sind da mit ihren 10Lbs realistischer.

Wo willste denn bestellen? USA ansich gibts nur noch wenige, die nach D senden. ich habe jetzt bei Shimreels bestellt... mal sehn


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> mit Baitcastern kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber mit der PowerPro.
> 
> ...



Einen Shop der die Schnur hat und nach D sendet suche ich noch in einem anderen Tröt |supergri, weil ich keinen passenden gefunden habe.

Normalerweise dürfte ich mit Steinen nicht viel zu tun haben, da ich fast nur vom Boot oder Steg angel.

Ich angel recht viel mit Wobblern oder Vertikal, bzw ich übe es noch 

Die 0,15er ist die 15LB Schnur und die soll mit Knoten 8lg und mit no.knot Verbinder um die 12kg tragen. So die Theorie. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht. #c


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wo willste denn bestellen? USA ansich gibts nur noch wenige, die nach D senden. ich habe jetzt bei Shimreels bestellt... mal sehn



Da käme ich ja mit der 15LB Schnur mit 20,50 $ hin :m
Ich habe echt schon viel gesucht, aber den Shop noch nicht gefunden.

Wenn ich bis gleich noch die Schnurstärke geklärt kriege bestelle ich da heute noch, damit ich es endlich aus dem Kopf habe 
Und wieder schnell angeln kann


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Hey,

ne ich habe die Spulen der PowerPro hier liegen:

5Lbs ---> 0,10mm
8Lbs ---> 0,13mm
10Lbs --> 0,15mm

Also wenns ne kleine Baitcaster ist, und du eher auf Barsch und Zander fischst - dann bestell dir ne 8Lbs Spule. Achja - würde dann wenn die Gelbe oder Weisse PP nehmen. Die Rote blasst sich extrem schnell aus ..

Gruß
Fr33


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ne ich habe die Spulen der PowerPro hier liegen:
> 
> ...



Sei mir nicht böse, aber das schreibt der Hersteller:

http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...s/power_pro_v2/info/using_powerpro/specs.html

#c
Ich weiß es aber wie gesagt auch nicht.......

Mh, meinste so ne dünne Schnur reicht?
Komme ich dann auch noch mit dem 130 Yards hin oder brauche ich dann nicht mehr Schnur?


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Hehe,

jaja die Tabelle kenne ich - und auch den Irrtum. Vergleich mal die Anzahl der beiden Tabellen.... bei der US Tabelle fehlt die 5Lbs ... bei der EU Tabelle rechts ist die 5Lbs = 0,10mm und direkt an erster Stelle.

Glaube mir - ich habe die 5Lbs Spule hier liegen... da steht am Barcode 0,10mm drüber!

Ne 150yards Spule wären ca 135m. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber bei einer Baitcaster ist das Fehlen von 20-30m Schnur nicht so tragisch, da du ja keine Abwurfkante, wie bei einer Stationärrolle hast....


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Bis jetzt hattei ch eine 0,14er Spiderwire. Aber die ist nichts.
Die fische ich seit zwei Jahren. Sie soll 10,2kg tragen und hält mit dem no-knot nur 3kg und reißt mitten in der Schnur. Habe ich mehrfach mit neuer Schnur getestet... #q

Mhh.....eine 8er Schnur, sowas hatte ich noch nie |supergri

Wie siehts denn mit der 8ter Schnur und kleineren Wobblern aus?
Hauptsächlich bis 8cm im Sommer...da gehen ja auch öfters mal die Hechte drauf, ob ich will oder nicht...

Verliert eine Schnur mit der Zeit an Tragkraft oder sollte sie dauerhaft halten als wenn sie neu ist?


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Die 0,13er reicht für deine Zwecke dicke aus.... meine PP hält zw. 1-2Jahre (fische aber auch am Rhein an den Steinpackungen)... 

bei einem Preis von 14,50USD für ne Spule - ist das aber noch erträglich


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hehe,
> 
> jaja die Tabelle kenne ich - und auch den Irrtum. Vergleich mal die Anzahl der beiden Tabellen.... bei der US Tabelle fehlt die 5Lbs ... bei der EU Tabelle rechts ist die 5Lbs = 0,10mm und direkt an erster Stelle.
> 
> ...



Du hast recht |good:

Links sind 13 Zeilen, rechts 14 Zeilen. Da kann was nicht stimmen.
Oh man und ich orientiere mich seit 2 Tagen an der Tabelle |rolleyes

Das heißt ja, dass die rechte Tabelle quasi einen hoch rutschen muss oder?

Wie viel mm hat denn dann die 10lb? Wenn ich rechts einen hochrutsch würde wäre ja die 10lb schon 0,15mm oder schmeiße ich jetzt was durcheinander?


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Korrekt - die 10Lbs ist die 0,15er 

ich habe das mit der Tabelle schon Ende 2011 gesehen und dann entsprechend bestellt... und war 100% korrekt


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Korrekt - die 10Lbs ist die 0,15er
> 
> ich habe das mit der Tabelle schon Ende 2011 gesehen und dann entsprechend bestellt... und war 100% korrekt




Okay........ 

Da hätte ich aber fast ganz schönen Mist bestellt mit der 15 LB Schnur, die ist dann ja 0,19mm. Das ist ja schon sehr dick.

Dann werde ich die 0,15er nehmen, also die 10LB Schnur.
0,15mm wollte ich die ganze Zeit schon, ich dachte aber halt immer es wäre die 15lb Schnur.

Vielen Dank nochmal für diene ganzen Tips und auch für den Hinweis mit dem Shop, dann kann ich ja jetzt gleich noch bestellen


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Zur Not - bestellste einmal die 15er und die 13er.... Los wirste die 13er im Biete Bereich eh wieder.

PS: Pro Spule kostet dich der FedEx Versand 6USD...  ich habe am 16.11 bestellt und am selben Tag mit Paypal bezahlt. Heute war die Sendung schon am Airport Frankfurt... wird also die Tage da sein.


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ne ich habe die Spulen der PowerPro hier liegen:
> 
> ...



Auch hiermit hast du mich vor einem "Fehler" bewahrt.
Ich wollte eigentlich unbedingt die rote Schnur, aber wenn das so ist werde ich doch auf die gelbe Schnur ausweichen.

Farblich sollte sie schon sein, damit man sie besser sieht, vorallem wenn wir mal zu zweit vom Boot aus werfen


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Zur Not - bestellste einmal die 15er und die 13er.... Los wirste die 13er im Biete Bereich eh wieder.
> 
> PS: Pro Spule kostet dich der FedEx Versand 6USD...  ich habe am 16.11 bestellt und am selben Tag mit Paypal bezahlt. Heute war die Sendung schon am Airport Frankfurt... wird also die Tage da sein.



Mit der 15er werde ich schon klar kommen 

Die bieten ja als Versand Standard und Economy an.
Beides für 6$. Welche Versandart nehme ich da? ;+


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Ich hab per Ebay geordert.... da ist das automatisch als FedEx Internat. Economy gegangen... habe aber 2 Spulen bestellt 

Immer lesen - 1 Spule -> Versand 6 USD ... jede Weitere dann 6USD Extra...(steht in Ebay.. da kannste ja die menge eingeben und dann Versand überprüfen).


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab per Ebay geordert.... da ist das automatisch als FedEx Internat. Economy gegangen... habe aber 2 Spulen bestellt
> 
> Immer lesen - 1 Spule -> Versand 6 USD ... jede Weitere dann 6USD Extra...(steht in Ebay.. da kannste ja die menge eingeben und dann Versand überprüfen).



Ja okay....deswegen bestelle ich auch erst die 10lb (0,15er) und wenn ich noch eine Spule bestellen möchte muss ich ja sowieso wieder den Versand zahlen..


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Dann teste mal eine Spule


----------



## ro-jog-rr (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dann teste mal eine Spule



Ja genau 

Und vielen Dank nochmal für deine Zeit und deine Mühe


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wie viel m Schnur auf meine Rolle?*

Gerne geschehen


----------

